# Hand Waving



## 100127

Went up the A1 to Newark yesterday, and when we passed the Peterborough turning we suddenly noticed motorhome after motorhome, along with caravans all heading south. Waving at other motorhomers got a little tiring to say the least. I have never seen so many, I suppose they were going to the show.


----------



## celcat

So wish we could go but working tomorrow till 20.30


----------



## bognormike

Bob

you should have seen them after Easter weekend in France, very tired waving arm! 

I find there aren't so many people waving recently, is it because I'm in a Hymer? 

I'll wave at anything - Veedubs, coachbuilt, van conversions (when we spot them), A Class, ARV's.....


----------



## DABurleigh

In France at Easter for a week I was really impressed with the response rate, given we look like a builder's van. I think the proliferation of sat domes may help the association that mine is a motorhome.

Dave


----------



## Spiritofherald

I find that travelling through Scotland can be a bit tiresome due to the number of MHs. I could do with an electrically operated artificial hand on top of the dashboard and an easily reached switch


----------



## DABurleigh

I have one, but cheap, tacky and mechanical.

http://www.crystaledge.co.uk/produc...-reflector-hand-hello-in-car-decoration-.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-85260-0-days0-orderasc-.html

Dave


----------



## simandme

bognormike said:


> I find there aren't so many people waving recently, is it because I'm in a Hymer?
> 
> I'll wave at anything - Veedubs, coachbuilt, van conversions (when we spot them), A Class, ARV's.....


We'd wave to you :wink:

We're so keen to be friendly, we've even waved at the big horse carrying trucks thingys :lol: :lol:

Though, last week I waved at a young chap driving a MH and he looked stunned and then confused as to why I would wave at him...was probably worried about what his OH was about to say to him!


----------



## lesanne

Have you ever found yourselves waving to other motorhomes when yo ve been driving your Car..? i know the other half has ..Les.. (so sad)..


----------



## anneandgeorge

*Hand Waving Forum*

Bought our Hymer last year and people said 'bet you won't wave to anyone now'.but we wave to all big or small, posh or tatty, why not? Have even waived to a BT van, by mistake and yes and have waived whilst in the car. No doubt will cotton on that we thought we were in motorhome and just laugh.


----------



## uphighlandway

*hand waving*

Going through Germany last year we hadn't seen a Brit MH for 4 days and this guy coming the other way must have missed Brits for weeks as he almost jumped out of his window waving furiously at the sight of a fellow Brit number plated MH. We love the waving, but when we changed to our last A class Adria people waited a while as they weren't sure it wasn't a horse box.!!


----------



## barryd

Spiritofherald said:


> I find that travelling through Scotland can be a bit tiresome due to the number of MHs. I could do with an electrically operated artificial hand on top of the dashboard and an easily reached switch


For sale here (scroll down)  Hymer Decals and Automatic Waving hands!


----------



## wakk44

bognormike said:


> I find there aren't so many people waving recently, is it because I'm in a Hymer?


Coincidentally we were both thinking the same recently,I wonder if there is a type of unofficial waving protocol between different types of campers.

Having recently changed from a coachbuilt to an A class we have both noticed fewer fellow travellers waving back 

We wave to anybody passing in the opposite direction(even RV's :lol and then proceed to ignore them all when on site. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike

yes, strange isn't it? We wave frantically at other motorhomers on the road, but seem to go into our shells on sites :roll: We do try to say hello to neighbours but some people just don't seem to want to acknowledge you're there and hide away inside with the telly on....


----------



## cheshiregordon

when we first started motorhoming back in 2003 from memory most motorhomers waved when passing each other - nowadays I've found it more hit and miss. It could be that our van is LHD and that delays peoples responses or with more vans on the road its less exclusive as a hobby


----------



## Pusser

I have to say that was one of my problems with motorhoming. In the eighties I waved at no one mainly because I did not know I was meant too but equally it appears that I did not pass anyone who knew either.

Then I suppose 7 or 8 years ago when I started again I was aware of the etiquette and waved religiously at one an all. Some responded, some didn't and then one trip going down the Route du sol or whatever there were so many I found it dangerous with my attention of what was coming up from the South rather than concentrate of the road ahead.

Then I thought I wonder why we do it in motorhomes and not cars. Although in the 60's and 70's it was quite common to wave at motorists who had the same car as you although normally cars of the less common varieties.

You are not likely to meet those you wave to and if you do you would not know them from Adam. Are you saying, "Wow. You have a motorhome and I have a motorhome. How wonderful. How very jolly"

Or are you saying to yourself, "My motorhome is better than your motorhome but even so I am still prepared to wave at you because I am that sort of person. Not influenced at all by the Jones'is."

Or my motorhome is a pile of junk so I'll give that show off sod a wave and see if he waves back. I bet he won't.

Or are you just genuinely pleased to be able to see two pink blobs behind a glass screen who have presumably similar tastes in transportation.

Well I cannot say it gave me a nice warm feeling when the motorhome on the other side of the road responded but an overwhelming feeling of aggression when they didn't respond. How very very rude I used to think. 

And so I stopped doing it possibly with the exception when one flashed at me, I flashed at them but from time to time I was too late to respond and I felt really upset that my manners had been shown to be coarse.

I think it is too dangerous to worry about flashing (when driving motorhomes) or anything else. There are enough idiots on the road to demand your full attention and to have a head on is not worth the price of a wave to someone you don't and won't know.

I am sorry if this post is treasonable but it had to be said.


----------



## 100127

Spot on Pusser, there are some that do and some that don't. I wave if I see them coming, but also looking at the road ahead, sometimes I miss them, so apologies to the million peeps I failed to wave at. :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I wave to them all

White vain man included :lol: 

my eyes are not what they were

So I either cheer or confuse their day :lol: :lol: 

aldra


----------



## barryd

bognormike said:


> yes, strange isn't it? We wave frantically at other motorhomers on the road, but seem to go into our shells on sites :roll: We do try to say hello to neighbours but some people just don't seem to want to acknowledge you're there and hide away inside with the telly on....


Its because everybody is out all of the time. I know this because when I arrive on an Aire I run round and knock on all the doors of the Brit vans, especially those with MHF stickers on who cheerily say on here to call round for a beer if you see them when away but all of them are always dark with the blinds down! Nobody is every in! Its strange as they often go out leaving their chairs and tables and half eaten meals and full glasses of wine out!

I did once meet Wasfitonce off here last year in the Dordogne. We chased him for 10 miles on the scooter before finally cornering him on the Aire at Tremolat! Nice bloke! 

I have met 747 several times but thats usually when he calls round for his protection money and of course I have now met Aldra when we had a hot date last week!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We like to wave, don't care who you are, like minded Mhers, Campers VDubs, Ocado, Tesco, white van man, no discrimination.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

lesanne said:


> Have you ever found yourselves waving to other motorhomes when yo ve been driving your Car..? i know the other half has ..Les.. (so sad)..


We do on purpose, we get some odd looks. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cypsygal

It's a mystery to me that everyone seems so friendly - waving on the route, friendly on here, but on campsites people always appear very busy and difficult to interact with. I had thought it was us they didn't like the look of, but hearing of the experience of Bognormike and BarryD............... (and Pusser)
Recently in France, at the aire in Le Crotoy, someone knocked on our door. A Dutchman, looking for help. We felt quite proud he'd chosen us, above the French and Germans, and of course, we lent a hand and got him going
Sad really, they were the only other mhomers we spoke to all the time we were away (5days) and that was only because they wanted help. 
The best time we had with fellow motorhomers was at a music festival, and they were from New Zealand. We are still in touch. 
What does that say about us Brits?


----------



## barryd

cypsygal said:


> What does that say about us Brits?


That a lot of us are anti social! If it was down to me I would invite the entire Aire to my van for a booze up but Mrs D is the opposite and chooses who she socialises with carefully and reluctantly.

I have met some lovely people when travelling but despite the language barriers most of them have been foreign! I have spoken to a lot of Brits and sometimes its like dragging teeth! So much so that I have almost given up.


----------



## cypsygal

Barry it's shame u've almost given up. It's really difficult, isn't it? My husband really loves chatting to all, and tbh, I take a bit of itme to chill out. I have a really full on job, where I am always in relationship with others, so when we go away, I do need some time to centre myself. But, equally I really love meeting new people. I love mhoming, get a real exciting buzz planning an executing journeys, but have been disappointed by the lack of sociability we have eno****ered.


----------



## cypsygal

Barry it's shame u've almost given up. It's really difficult, isn't it? My husband really loves chatting to all, and tbh, I take a bit of itme to chill out. I have a really full on job, where I am always in relationship with others, so when we go away, I do need some time to centre myself. But, equally I really love meeting new people. I love mhoming, get a real exciting buzz planning an executing journeys, but have been disappointed by the lack of sociability we have eno****ered.


----------



## alhod

I often wave, especially to other Brits - just trying to be sociable  

Agree about the reluctance of peeps when parked but just put that down to others being shy, introspective, busy or just plain antisocial. If you see us parked up anytime please come and say hi - always a glass of wine on offer!

Alan


----------



## barryd

alhod said:


> I often wave, especially to other Brits - just trying to be sociable
> 
> Agree about the reluctance of peeps when parked but just put that down to others being shy, introspective, busy or just plain antisocial. If you see us parked up anytime please come and say hi - always a glass of wine on offer!
> 
> Alan


Your on!!!


----------



## alhod

barryd said:


> alhod said:
> 
> 
> 
> I often wave, especially to other Brits - just trying to be sociable
> 
> Agree about the reluctance of peeps when parked but just put that down to others being shy, introspective, busy or just plain antisocial. If you see us parked up anytime please come and say hi - always a glass of wine on offer!
> 
> Alan
> 
> 
> 
> Your on!!!
Click to expand...

Let me know next time you pass through Charente. Barry!


----------



## simandme

lesanne said:


> Have you ever found yourselves waving to other motorhomes when yo ve been driving your Car..? i know the other half has ..Les.. (so sad)..


Know how you feel. We've driven back along the A303 this afternoon and there were so many MH heading to SW England - we really wanted to wave at everyone and had to consciously stop ourselves. :lol:

So jealous of everyone who is out and about - poor OH is injured and so we had to cancel our trip this weekend. 

We hope everyone who is out and about this weekend in their MH has a great time. The countryside is looking beautiful. :wink:


----------



## aldra

Well we are friendly :evil: 

But the dog isn't

Having said that we have met some lovely people

But much of the time we are so relaxed on wine we wouldn't notice

Evenings are not the best time

Unless you arrive early   

Aldra


----------



## andyandsue

*waving Mem*

When the Mem isnt wearing her glasses ( and the screen is mucky she says) she will wave at owt! fainly resembling a MH. horseboxes,ambulances,snack vans,police accident investigations vans ans no end of builders vans.....they sometimes wave back too


----------



## aldra

same here

wave at anything resembling a motorhome

All white man vans are cheered (or confused) by my cheery wave

aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

As a motorcyclist, and ex plastic pig driver, I'm used to waving at others.


----------



## simandme

Have just come back from a lovely 2 nights away - but nobody wanted to wave to us, between Swindon and Cirencester   

We had a competition on to see who could get the most waves and the OH got more than me :evil: :evil: 

Was getting really cross - why won't people wave to us?! We're easy to spot (being bright red). Then we noticed that lots of women were driving - maybe the men were too scared to wave? And the ladies too busy driving?! :lol: :lol: 

Anyway, we'll be away again in 2 weeks time (heading towards Wales). So please, if you see a bright red MH with a women driving - only wave if the driver waves at you :wink:


----------



## aldra

well Scotland must be friendly

They all wave up here :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

simandme said:


> Have just come back from a lovely 2 nights away - but nobody wanted to wave to us, between Swindon and Cirencester
> 
> We had a competition on to see who could get the most waves and the OH got more than me :evil: :evil:
> 
> Was getting really cross - why won't people wave to us?! We're easy to spot (being bright red). Then we noticed that lots of women were driving - maybe the men were too scared to wave? And the ladies too busy driving?! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Anyway, we'll be away again in 2 weeks time (heading towards Wales). So please, if you see a bright red MH with a women driving - only wave if the driver waves at you :wink:


It's probably because it's red,we're all brainwashed to see only white vans as an Mh, I wave, but would likely miss it until it was too late.


----------



## aldra

well you are not in Scotland

But I will wave madly at every red van I see

Some GPO vans will be a tad surprised :lol: :lol: 

aldra


----------



## simandme

Aldra: I agree - Scotland is friendlier than the M4!!

Kev: Well, now you'll have to wave to all red vans...just in case :wink: :lol: 
(but only if I'm driving!!)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

simandme said:


> Aldra: I agree - Scotland is friendlier than the M4!!
> 
> Kev: Well, now you'll have to wave to all red vans...just in case :wink: :lol:
> (but only if I'm driving!!)


Does anyone wave at MHs when out in the car, we do sometimes, when we get a bit giddy  :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Kev_n_Liz said:


> simandme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aldra: I agree - Scotland is friendlier than the M4!!
> 
> Kev: Well, now you'll have to wave to all red vans...just in case :wink: :lol:
> (but only if I'm driving!!)
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone wave at MHs when out in the car, we do sometimes, when we get a bit giddy  :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Now that is sad

Pull yourselves together

Remember where you are :lol: :lol:

Good heavens call yourselves motor homers

There is a time and place

Not to Hymers though as that will upset BarryD :lol: :lol:

Ex Hymer owner

aldra


----------



## mickandkim

Just got back from the North Yorkshire coast , very few motorhomes to wave at on the way back until on the A1 when a 1998 kontiki came flying past, thought it might have been BarryD .. but waved anyway.. being in a HJymer i was expecting a 2 fingered greeting but the couple driving looked slightly bemused, 

Guilty of waving at ocado vans.. several times and a horsebox or 3...  i have managed to restrain myself at the last minute when i'm in the car..

But on site, i must be a motorhomers worst nightmare, i pull up, sort the van, have a look round, if anyone is around, they get a visit and a polite hello, where are you from.. ok.. accents usually give it away, 

Maybe i'm just too sociable, going up to the Highland gathering in a week and a half, which will be our first meet / rally so see how we fare.. lol

Mick and kim, who now refuses to wave unless they wave first..


----------



## aldra

how tight is that mickandkkim

And what speed are you going at to check if they wave first??

Aldra


----------



## simandme

I think everyone should wave at Ocado vans...aren't they just MH in drag? They just need a bed added and I'd be happy - as long as they left the food and wine in the van :lol: :lol: 

We too have a problem trying not to wave at other MH when not in the MH, but also when not on the motorbike - hard not to nod at bikes!! :lol: :lol: 

We look like complete nutters...no wonder nobody waves :roll:

... actually, the OH is a complete nutter  :lol:


----------



## PEPPS

*wave*

Good Morn our prob we have a Smart car and people wave when we are driving the smart 
Mick


----------



## simandme

And why wouldn't you wave at a smartie - they're so cute! I wish I could take one home


----------



## baldeagle7470

alhod said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alhod said:
> 
> 
> 
> I often wave, especially to other Brits - just trying to be sociable
> 
> Agree about the reluctance of peeps when parked but just put that down to others being shy, introspective, busy or just plain antisocial. If you see us parked up anytime please come and say hi - always a glass of wine on offer!
> 
> Alan
> 
> 
> 
> Your on!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me know next time you pass through Charente. Barry![/quot
> 
> +1,not much fun here at the mo,but totally understand the OP and recent trips in Spain and Portugal people have seemed reluctant to interact!!
> Polite hello,thats about it!
> baldeagle
Click to expand...


----------



## mickandkim

Aldra, 

we stick to the speed limits. honest m'lady...  

On our way back from the east coast yesterday, I / we waved at every van coming the other way (about 12 vans and a horsebox that was prefending to be a van. ) and didn't get a single wave back, not even a nod... 

We are setting off to Scotland next Wednesday for our first ever meet so we will be taking notes to see if we are greeted more the further north we go..

We shall see how things go..  

Mick


----------



## alhod

We spent three days around the Dordogne Valley last weekend. With this thread in mind I made a special effort to conscientously wave at (almost) all vans we passed. Did not actually keep count but the total was certainly in excess of 50 over two days. The vast majority were French, almost no Brits and the occasional Dutch, Belgian etc.
Again without counting but certainly 80 - 90% waved to us, many before I had even raised a hand.

But in two nights on aires not a single one said "hello"!

Alan


----------



## mickandkim

> But in two nights on aires not a single one said "hello"!


Now, as a personal opinion, i find that strange,

Did you have a vicious dogs on board sign on your van door?

For me, if i was abroad, and was near a british van.. especially if they had a sticker from one of the uk forums, i would make an effort to at least have a quick natter and offer the universal greeting / invite of beer /wine / tea,

Perhaps i am far too friendly and trusting.. 

Mick


----------



## rogerblack

mickandkim said:


> . . . Mick and kim, who now refuses to wave unless they wave first..


Favourite trick is to wait until the very last minute then wave at them when it's too late for them to wave back. :x 
Might make some feel guilty . . . 8)


----------



## BritStops

mickandkim said:


> On our way back from the east coast yesterday, I / we waved at every van coming the other way (about 12 vans and a horsebox that was prefending to be a van. ) and didn't get a single wave back, not even a nod...


Same for us, mickandkim. On our way to and from the show at Newbury last weekend it was a bit like going to give someone a high five and being left hanging... over and over...

I know it's more difficult across four lanes of the motorway, and sometimes the sun's at the wrong angle, and sometimes you've just looked in the side mirrors or checked the sat nav or sneezed, but my batting average for last weekend was 0%. I was waving like the queen on steroids, but no response at all!

We too will be on our way to Scotland next week, so I'll be waving my way up the M11, A1 and assorted other roads that take our fancy, then around a bit of Scotland before bringing son #1 back from uni in Dundee.

Don't forget to wave at us, folks - especially if you're not in the motorhome, as that'll make our day!

Steve and Mandy


----------



## BritStops

Just noticed that the title of this thread is "Hand Waving". 

As most of us would simply say "waving" - that seems to suggest that you wave other things at other times, Bob... 8O 8O 

Steve :lol:


----------



## alhod

Mick
In fairness to the Brits I must say that the only person to have a chat was a guy en route back to Blighty after wintering in Spain. That was at a brocante where we stopped on our way home but on the aires overnight no French greetings! 

Steve
Just received our first Brit Stop guide - looks good and am sure others we see on 'em will be sociable  

Alan


----------



## aldra

Steve

Score of 0 8O  

Now I would be getting worried if not even the horsebox waved back

You are actually full hand waving aren't you :lol: :lol: 

Not one or two fingers or even a royal type wave :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## BritStops

aldra said:


> Steve...
> 
> ...You are actually full hand waving aren't you :lol: :lol:
> 
> Not one or two fingers or even a royal type wave :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


Listen, my wave is so expansive, it could easily be misconstrued as someone wiping the whole of the inside of their windscreen! Full palm out and finger lightly splayed (EU waving regs, section IV, para 2)

On Friday evening I'll be on my way up the M11 and A1 in our Chausson Flash, so I'll expect everyone in anything vaguely resembling a motorhome to wave back.

Once we get onto the smaller roads, I'll be able to make eye contact, and then I'm taking no prisoners.

Our daughter plays the "sweet or sour" game when we wave. Let's hope for more "sweet" than "sour".

Steve


----------



## aldra

gosh

Your frightening them :lol:  

Just a relaxed friendly wave

They must think you are a mad axe man

Only one motorhome failed to wave at us and had passed before I could sort out Two fingers :lol: :lol:  

Aldra


----------



## BritStops

Yeah, maybe I'm coming across as needy / maniacal?  

Probably should take a more nonchalant, Gallic approach, just lifting the hand partly off the wheel with a casual upwards nod of the head? If it's warm I could drive with my elbow lightly resting on the wound down window. Shades and a Gitane would finish off the look 8) 

Steve


----------



## aldra

Sounding promising :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## mickandkim

*who was it ?*

Funnily enough...

I finished work early on friday, on my way home i got stuck in a jam on the A1 at Ferrybridge at around 17.00, on the other carriageway heading north a chausson flash was bombing along, i waved and even flashed, despite the fact that i was in Kims berlingo, thinking it might have been Steve britstops, never got a response, 

Or is there another Motorhomer now sat pondering why a big bearded bloke, dressed in bright orange and driving a womans car was waving and flashing at them.. :?

Mick


----------



## Westkirby01

Been there, done that, still doing it.

Waving. In motorhome, in car, walking. Can't help it. Just love motorhoming. Still excited to be in our motorhome and to see others.

We flash and wave. If no response, that's ok. We sing HIRED, and flash and wave a the next one. We even do a daily count of motorhomes seen, travelling in opposite directions, and overtaking us.

Sad? No, glad.

Regards to all


----------



## Christine600

A bus driver waved at me when I drove my MH. So I waved back. I'm guessing his other car was a MH.


----------



## Westkirby01

Christine600 said:


> A bus driver waved at me when I drove my MH. So I waved back. I'm guessing his other car was a MH.


Yup. Done that many times (Ex Stagecoach)


----------



## Hawcara

I love waving, so does my wife. We give points depending if both people wave.
It is a form of greeting really. Bus drivers wave at one another as it cheers an otherwise boring day, lorry drivers, bikers. If it makes us feel more of a community why not.


----------



## Pard

I'm a waver, son is too when he's with us, but my wife isn't - usually has her head in a book, crossword or other puzzle. 

Re A-class van owners not appearing to wave, I reckon it can be harder to spot the wave as they are sitting that much further back from the windscreen. And if the sun's causing reflections... 

Then there are those with rental motorhomes who probably don't know the etiquette.

I also notice that far fewer folk wave from panel van conversions than coachbuilts, and almost no VW owners wave - I recall from long-gone days as a VW Dormobile owner that they have their own little waving clique.


----------



## alhod

Must add this, our first hand wave today from a cafe table! Passing through town, close to roadside and a guy sitting in the cafe waved to us. Sorry if that was you, I was not expecting it and thought it better to keep steering rather than risk joining you in the cafe if I took a hand off the wheel :lol: 

Alan


----------



## mickandkim

We have just returned from the Highlands and we did a bit of a survey to pass the time on the way up there. 

Waves back 186 waves ignored 33

And i must apologise to the owner of the 56 plate autotrail in Glencoe on wednesday afternoon, i was just about to wave back when an idiot at the side of the road decided to open his car door, and step out into the road with his camera to get a better shot, it was nearly his last pic... :twisted: 

Best acknowledgement was by a dash mounted foot high fluffy rabbit who flapped his / hers ears at us when we waved.. ( i want one ) :lol:

Mick


----------



## poleman

We passed a van on the A17 between Cranwell and Leadenham and the occupants waved in unison like a couple of windscreen wipers! With the large grin on their faces they were obviously enjoying themselves, and it made us smile, so Thanks.


----------



## alexblack13

Very prevalent in the Motorcycling community too. Every other motorcyclist waved at us. I put my Mrs in charge of the very important job of waving.. It was (and still) is her job.

All of our 'mob' of continental touring bikers had the same bikes. ST1100 Honda Pan European... Fantastic touring bikes which we all fitted with CB radio comm's. We were motoring along just off the ferry when our lead bike reported a ''speed camera ahead'' .. I flagged white van man to slow up as he was about to hurtle past us on a 40 limited section of Hull's dual carriageway.... He did and followed us past the camera and into a service station to say thanks. Mystified as to how we knew it was there he had convinced himself we had some new gizmo.. nah.. just a CB radio buddy... We def' saved his Bacon that morning.... :roll: 

Happy days. 8)


----------



## Kaytutt

We're picking up our first MH next Friday, etiquette noted :lol:


----------



## simandme

Last weekend we drove to Cornwall - maybe 6 waves at the most.

This weekend, New Forest - 3 waves in total.

Conclusion: people who drive MH in the South are miserable gits!

Next weekend we thought we'd drive Northwards - so which is the friendliest county? 

Suggestions please (we need to go to a caravan/camping shop - so a friendly, hand waving, sunny place would be nice) :wink:


----------



## aldra

Anywhere up North

Can't Guarentee the sun

But the friendliness comes free

Aldra


----------



## 100127

simandme said:


> Last weekend we drove to Cornwall - maybe 6 waves at the most.
> 
> This weekend, New Forest - 3 waves in total.
> 
> Conclusion: people who drive MH in the South are miserable gits!
> 
> Next weekend we thought we'd drive Northwards - so which is the friendliest county?
> 
> Suggestions please (we need to go to a caravan/camping shop - so a friendly, hand waving, sunny place would be nice) :wink:


Oy! I started this thread, and I live in the south. How rude


----------



## aldra

Don't worry Sysinfo

We won't hold it against you :lol:  :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## alexblack13

We are just back up country from South Germany and arrived in Amsterdam to spend three nights before catching ferry to Newcastle. My Mrs must have sore arms as she religiously waved at every camper that we passed by....  

Most did some didn't... :roll: 

Happy days.

AB13CHB


----------



## JohnandChristine

Yeh we always wave, not everyone responds though.

Perhaps not everyone is a MHF type ?


----------



## alexblack13

No doubt at all... 

Fab trip!

AB13CHB ........ 

2013 Tribute T715.. (loving the campervan) :wink:


----------



## 96706

Size doesn't matter! 
We will wave to any motorhome folk in any Country.

Even to those who don't realise they are driving one :roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## alexblack13

Who mentioned size? God no. What am I going to do with a bigger one? :lol: :lol: :lol: 


I aim to go through the pearlies at high speed, backwards, in a big ball of flame.. Beats me how come I have not got there as yet.

AB13CHB .... 8)


----------



## kimp

we've just done 3 weeks in France and even most of the French, Germans and Scandinavians were waving to us  
Pete n Kim


----------



## alexblack13

Yep.. All nationals waved at us cheerily. 

We have found a great bunch of friends on the roads I think. Met some super folks. 

Never a dull moment from quite a varied bunch of characters. Very helpful too. :wink: 

AB13CHB 8)


----------



## Arrachogaidh

Normally try to wave but sometimes road conditions mean you have to concentrate on what is ahead.

Can't always wave on motorways especially multi lane with acres of road between you and them.

But it's good to be friendly.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Darling daughter took her inheritance on holiday today and was surprised how many people waved to her. I told her they were MHF members who knew my reg.
H15 DTP
Give her a wave if you see her going from York to Bowness on Monday and then Scarborough next weekend and Blyth Notts the following Friday.
Dave p


----------



## GROUNDHOG

We always wave and most wave back.

Did have a case last week where we waved at a Homer driver, now we all know Homer owners don't generally wave but this one just gave us 'the look' you know the one "Who the hell are you waving at, I don't know or want to know you".

Bottom line is a bit later I saw the same 56 registration van with the locker door not shut properly, of course I waved at them to let them know.... :twisted:

If you are in Cornwall we will always wave back and so will 99% of the locals

ME12 BNZ


----------



## simandme

Sysinfo said:


> Oy! I started this thread, and I live in the south. How rude


I agree completely Sysinfo, those non-wavers are so rude! (I on the other hand am not really rude - just want to know the reason behind the lack of waving?!)

Groundhog also lives in the south and says that 99% of the locals wave.

So who is not waving to us?!

We've just been down to Cornwall and back and stats are even worse - huge numbers of MH driving there and only 2 waved...I don't want to say it, but does that mean that visitors from the North only wave within their own counties?  8O :?

Happily, there were 2 people who waved enthusiastically back 

....though the drivers of 2 horse boxs ignored me :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Well I finally found my MHF triangular sticker and stuck it on the windscreen 

Now I can wave and other MHF members can identify another member

Strange tho apart from Carol ( and she doesn't count as we were both visiting Penguin at the time  )

I've never seen another on my travels

Why??

Do members prefer to travel incognito

Guess they are hiding from me :lol: :lol: 

If you see the sticker come and say hello

Ignore the dog from Hell, he is always under strict control

And once introduced away from the van he will be all over you

Barry and Sue went home with all limbs intact  :lol: :lol: 

Honest

Aldra


----------



## GROUNDHOG

Hi simandme

This may sound silly but do you think your van being red, some may not realise it is a motorhome when approaching? Just a thought. :?:


----------



## simandme

We had thought of that Groundhog...but is it not just polite to wave back at two maniacs waving at you? 

Hopefully in the future when people see us waving out of a red van they'll wave back...we'll be back in the Cornwall area in 2 weeks time...so :roll: 

Aldra very kindly has said that she will now wave to postie vans too, just in case. :wink:


----------



## nicholsong

You wavers - who should wave, the passenger or the driver?

Does it make a difference as to whether you are driving

a) RHD vehicle on the left of the road

b) a RHD on right of the road

c) LHD on the right 

d) LHD on left

So we have combinations of 4 drivers positions and whether the driver or passenger waves.i.e. 8 combinations. So where does one look?

Added to that, some people are secreted in the dark under an overcab.

And then somebody wants to call me snotty for not waving?

Why don't we all stop and have a chat? Oh yes, the 6 irate HGV drivers wielding spanners whose tachos are running  :lol: 

Do what you want. I will concentrate on ensuring the safety of my vehicle. If on a relaxed piece of road I see a wave I will give a small acknowledgement.

I do not feel it is obligatory to wave nor rude not to do so.

Anyway as far as I am concerned the roads are a small interruption between some beautiful places.

Geoff


----------



## Glandwr

I agree Geoff, waving is vaugely good but shouldn't our first concentration  

Dick


----------



## simandme

Nicholsong: your point is taken...today the OH and I (when it was safe to do so) were looking at the MH to see what the people in the cab were doing...it was scary to see how many drivers were looking at their passengers whilst they talk and not the road! 

Groundhog: it would be interesting to see whether the people who drive blue MH are also ostracised :wink: 

I am not a big fan of driving and so waving helps with the boredom. My second fav game is to look at license plates of trucks to see where they have come from and what they are transporting. My current game is to determine which vehicles are middle lane hoggers and then we blow raspberries (metaphorically speaking) as we overtake them.

If there are any more exciting things to be doing, could someone please list them in a new thread?

Thanks


----------



## GROUNDHOG

I tend to agree with you Geoff, I will usually wave but have no idea whether the person I am waving at has just run over the cat and having a terrible day so if they don't wave back I don't mind, up to them.

What does get me though is the people who give you the obvious "Tut" look as though giving a smile or acknowledgement is a crime.

I will look out for you simandme, any problems just drop us a pm, we are near Falmouth. If you get waved at when we are in the car don't blame me!!


----------

